# اذا حصلت سلم على جهازك‏



## lokmash (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه اول مشاركه لي اتمنى ان تنال اعجاب الجميع



يا قارئ خطي لا تبكي على موتــــي ،،فاليوم أنا معك وغداً في التراب
و يا ماراً على قبري لا تعجب من أمري،،
بالأمس كنت معك وغداً أنت معي
أمـــوت و يـبـقـى كـل مـا كـتـبـتـــه ذكــرى
فيـاليت كـل من قـرأ خطـي دعالي​ 





.ExternalClass p.EC_MsoNormal, .ExternalClass li.EC_MsoNormal, .ExternalClass div.EC_MsoNormal{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass a:link, .ExternalClass span.EC_MsoHyperlink{color:blue;text-decoration:underline;text-underline:single;}.ExternalClass a:visited, .ExternalClass span.EC_MsoHyperlinkFollowed{color:blue;text-decoration:underline;text-underline:single;}.ExternalClass p{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb1, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb1, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb1{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb2, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb2, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb2{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb3, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb3, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb3{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb4, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb4, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb4{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb5, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb5, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb5{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb6, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb6, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb6{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb7, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb7, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb7{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb8, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb8, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb8{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb9, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb9, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb9{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb10, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb10, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb10{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb11, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb11, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb11{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb12, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb12, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb12{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb13, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb13, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb13{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb14, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb14, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb14{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb15, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb15, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb15{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb16, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb16, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb16{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass p.EC_NormalWeb17, .ExternalClass li.EC_NormalWeb17, .ExternalClass div.EC_NormalWeb17{margin-right:0in;margin-left:0in;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman';}.ExternalClass span.EC_EmailStyle35{font-family:Arial;color:navy;}.ExternalClass span.EC_EmailStyle36{font-family:Arial;color:navy;}.ExternalClass span.EC_GramE{;}@page Section1{size:595.3pt 841.9pt;}.ExternalClass div.EC_Section1{page:Section1;}​ 
​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

*قامت مجموعة من المبرمجين اليهود بإنتاج فايرس جديد*
*أخطر من فايروس بلاستر ويقوم الفايروس بتحميل نفسه*​ 

*على جميع أنظمة الويندوز وهو فايروس موجه للإيميلات العربية والعرب *​ 

*الخصوص و**قد**ر الهارد وير بدأ من تاريخ 20-5-2009*​ 

*للتخلص من الفايروس اتبع الخطوات التاليّة :-*​ 

*اضغط على*​ 


*قائمة ابدأ*
*بحث*
*اختر بحث في كل الملفات والمجلدات*
*وبعدها ضع اسم الفايرس بالاسم التالي للبحث عنهُ :**
**Jdbgmgr.exe*​ 

*إذا لم يظهر لك أي نتيجة فاحمد الله على ذلك فجهازك نظيف .**أما إذا كان جهازك مصاب فسيظهر لك الفايرس على شكل دب رمادي لاتفتح الفايرس*
*ملاحظة :** احذر من الضغط بالزر الأيسر بالخطأ كي لا تشغل الفايروس**وبعدها لاتنسى تنظف سلة المحذوفات منه** .*
*لذلك الرجاء على من يقرأ هذه الرسالة أن ينشرها للضرووووووووووووووووورة*​ 


*منقووووووول*​


----------



## زرقة السماء (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله جهازي نظيف للتاكد من انه فيرس الرجاء الرجوع الى موقع ويندوز و البحث عنه


----------

